# New Ford Super Duty! 2008!



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Has everybody seen the new Ford Super Duty????? How awesome! Oh, and did you see the new Chevy laughing stock? How wussy, it's like the Tahoe and Suburban.

I can't wait to try the new 6.4L Power Stroke Diesel.

-Thann


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*2008 Fords*

I don't much care for the headlights but I think they may grow on me after a while, but I can't say I really like the interior. It looks too much like an F150. Other than this, looks to be a good truck.

I'd wait a couple years before buying one with the new Diesel.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think they look pretty good. Much better than GM, but I am not sure if they are going to look better than Dodge. I with sbrennan007 on the headlights and interior, but I guess they'll grow on me. That new 6.4L has twin turbos right? When I get rid of my truck in a few years I might spring for one of those after I see how well they work out.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Fordistough said:


> Has everybody seen the new Ford Super Duty????? How awesome! Oh, and did you see the new Chevy laughing stock? How wussy, it's like the Tahoe and Suburban.
> 
> I can't wait to try the new 6.4L Power Stroke Diesel.
> 
> -Thann


i'm more of a ford guy, but don't forget that there is always something bigger and better(no need to make fun of chevys). check out the new international pickups( yeah the big one). i like my fords but my IHC is one tough SOB


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Does anybody have a picture of one?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.fordvehicles.com/Trucks/2008superduty/

For a video of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No slams from TNT yet? Amazing. 

I think the headlights are butt ugly and a few of the other changes, but what do you do. They left absolutely no room under the hood for anything like central hydraulics either. Or even enough room to work on the engine for that matter.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah I am not to impressed with the headlights either. i love my 2003 F350, but instead of going to that 6.4L i wish they would just go back to the 7.3L. Just my thought.
Hope you guys have a good season!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

He's probably out test driving one right now! 

Seriously though, what are you going to work on under the hood?????(besides the CentHyd)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Now you're the funny guy, but looks aren't everything.  

I guess I should rephrase, I hate to have a $400 labor bill for changing out the $25 serpentine belt.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Now you're the funny guy, but looks aren't everything.
> 
> I guess I should rephrase, I hate to have a $400 labor bill for changing out the $25 serpentine belt.


Is that all you do??? *****, *****, *****?????????????????

.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nope, just argue, argue argue. Especially on the internet.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nope, just argue, argue argue. Especially on the internet.


Well then here, maybe you can get this on a T-shirt for yourself!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I hate the interior, don't care for how they overturned the tail lights, and have mixed emotions about the headlights. And JAY BROWN, I love my 1974 IHC 1 ton dually 4x4, but nobody makes one like that anymore. The International Harvester company has changed to the International Navistar company, and althought they make a pretty good product, they are now a class 8 manf. that is just playing around making that "Pickup". And at least the Ford truck has the Intl Engine!

-Thann


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Fordistough said:


> I hate the interior, don't care for how they overturned the tail lights, and have mixed emotions about the headlights. And JAY BROWN, I love my 1974 IHC 1 ton dually 4x4, but nobody makes one like that anymore. The International Harvester company has changed to the International Navistar company, and althought they make a pretty good product, they are now a class 8 manf. that is just playing around making that "Pickup". And at least the Ford truck has the Intl Engine!
> 
> -Thann


amen, i bet that 74 ihc is one tough truck. my 1964(2 ton) has a 345ci. w/ 4 speed. what does the 74 have? i have heard the 345 is likely to run 300k miles. also who's motor is the 6.4, going into the ford?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

anyone know what the horse power/tourgue gonna be ?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

the 6.4 is an international engine, twin turbo and hopefullly no problems.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Work under the hood?
Like I tell my wife, _Fords don't break ! their just being towed in for adjustment !_
People think I am nuts when I say International made a pickup truck. 
One of my Uncles had a brand new 74 International 4X4 Pickup. 
I can remember the truck hub deep in mud just flinging it everywhere. Then the front ring and pinion gave out. Dad just hooked up his 73 F-350 and pulled him out after much digging.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MickiRig1 said:


> Work under the hood?
> Like I tell my wife, _Fords don't break ! their just being towed in for adjustment !_
> People think I am nuts when I say International made a pickup truck.
> One of my Uncles had a brand new 74 International 4X4 Pickup.
> I can remember the truck hub deep in mud just flinging it everywhere. Then the front ring and pinion gave out. Dad just hooked up his 73 F-350 and pulled him out after much digging.


Lol. You mean an IH like this one? It was my dad's first pickup, I think it was a '68. The other is a Toyota land Cruiser. I can still remember riding along with him and plowing in the IH's. Tough little trucks.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Plowman45,
According to Motor Trend, HP is around 350 and torque is 650 lb-ft.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a 1975 International 200. It is not really a 1 ton, it's more like a three ton, with mack truck-like leaf springs, a steel flatbed was custom made by the City, and has removeable steel racks. There is a 9 foot Fisher speedcast plow with a Meyer electric pump. The engine is an IHC 8 cyl. and runs like a clock. I just got it from the City, and it had 14,000 miles on it. It was originaly built as a firetruck by American LaFrance. The flatbed and plow happened about 5 years ago. It has plowed maybe 5 storms. The paint is about 5 years old and black. I cannot post pictures yet, because I am re-painting the plow right now

-Thann


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

If i was to buy one it would be a F-450....doesnt look too bad. Probably dont like the price sticker that goes with it!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

After looking at pictures of all three Ford/gmc/chevy.. Ford even with the weird head lights looks much better then the rest imo. I cant wait to see the 08 fords in person.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They always look better in person.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I saw a few on the road and took some pic's. Here is the link.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37916


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

looks like they just copied the headlights from GM, going to stacked lights like that. Kind of like how they copied the nose from the wildly popular Rams back in the late 90s. When was the last time Ford did anything innovative?
I would still like to see GM build a 4500 with the Silverado body as opposed to the Kodiak body.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That is one ugly truck my friends.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

i just got an 06 leftover, finally found one with everything i wanted lol... i saw the 08s and was like eh, kinda ugly on the front, dont really like the inside and gauges so much, ill stick the the 6.0 since hopefully all the kinks are out. I dont want to be the new guy on the block with 6.4L twin turbo problems lol


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Can't wait to see how long it takes a new Ambulance to puke the turbo or injectors.
We have 5 of the 6.0's they have problems almost weekly !


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the 7.3 is still the best motor


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;337617 said:


> the 7.3 is still the best motor


When they first came out with the 6.0 I was working for a tow comany. We towed tons of them back to the dealer for crank sensor, or maybe it was cam sensor, I forget, anyway it was something that made the truck roll over and play dead. also something to do with the injectors in the heads allowed fuel to go by, ending up in the crankcase. I guess they've got the bugs worked out, but it's typical isn't it, when they have something that works and everybody likes it they get rid of it and come out with something that isn't even ready for service yet. If the 6.0 is as great as they'll have you believe, why are they replacing it already?


----------



## 351crules (Oct 30, 2003)

Detroitdan;337679 said:


> If the 6.0 is as great as they'll have you believe, why are they replacing it already?


it's called emmisions...same reason cummings doesn't make a 5.9 anymore


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Its got some cool features. I love the tow command system on my 06.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

351crules;337681 said:


> it's called emmisions...same reason cummings doesn't make a 5.9 anymore


what does displacement have to do with emissions?


----------



## 351crules (Oct 30, 2003)

Detroitdan;337699 said:


> what does displacement have to do with emissions?


because emmisions are lowering the power output, so to compasate for the power loss they up the cid....


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

351crules 
I take it your 79 has a 351?
My Dad had a rust colored 79 F-250 he bought new. It had the 400 engine.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My family has 7 fords but the 08 is just Ugly ugly ugly, and lets hope that Navistar tested the 6.4 better than they did the 6.0.


----------



## 351crules (Oct 30, 2003)

MickiRig1;338102 said:


> 351crules
> I take it your 79 has a 351?
> My Dad had a rust colored 79 F-250 he bought new. It had the 400 engine.


i need to update my profile.. i've got an 06' f-550 now but it did have a 351m. i rebuilt a 400 and put it in after the 351m let go..those motors love to suck up the gas...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

F350 Snowman;305724 said:


> Yeah I am not to impressed with the headlights either. i love my 2003 F350, but instead of going to that 6.4L i wish they would just go back to the 7.3L. Just my thought.
> Hope you guys have a good season!


7.3 is probably too dirty  Is it only the reliabliity track record that most guys like the 7.3s so much? I think my 6.0 is noisy till im next to a cummins=damn loud or a 7.3 sounds like the 6.0 just louder a bit and kinda clanky..... with less hp and torque, do the 7.3s stock vs stock pull nearly as good as the 6.0s in towing? I would assume the 7.3s would have had numbers more like 60hp less than the 6.0L but 50tq MORE since it is a much larger displacement.. is it the turbo charger design difference?

better turbo =more power
smaller block = less power?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

In tests, the new 6.4L's exhaust gasses are cleaner than the air going into the engine, in some cities.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

doh;338980 said:


> In tests, the new 6.4L's exhaust gasses are cleaner than the air going into the engine, in some cities.


okay, so where does it store all the dirty particles it removes from the air?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Detroitdan;338981 said:


> okay, so where does it store all the dirty particles it removes from the air?


Somewhere in the engine so you have to get it towed to the dealership!  Just kidding!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

The F-Series is BUTT UGLY!! The GM HD's look WAY better than the ford. All Ford did was redo the front and interior, otherwise it is the same.

Mark:bluebounc


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Detroitdan;338981 said:


> okay, so where does it store all the dirty particles it removes from the air?


The particulate filter in the exhaust.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

This just in on the oh so great 6.4 powersmoke

37,400, most still at dealers, affected — no one injured over defect

Updated: 5:22 p.m. ET March 21, 2007
WASHINGTON - Ford Motor Co. on Wednesday told dealers to temporarily stop selling certain 2008 F-series Super Duty diesel pickups after receiving reports of flames shooting out of the vehicle’s tailpipe.

Ford said it was recalling 37,400 F-Series Super Duty trucks with 6.4-liter diesel engines. The majority of the pickups — 29,000 — were still on dealer lots, the automaker said.

Ford spokesman Dan Jarvis said it received three reports of flames coming from the truck’s tailpipe, caused by leaking fuel that ignited in the exhaust system’s diesel particulate filter near the tailpipe.


“It’s really something that we noticed early on and we’re moving swiftly to fix the problem,” Jarvis said.

There have been no injuries or vehicle fires connected to the recall. There has been one report of a grass fire in Texas that was quickly extinguished, he said.

Jarvis said the flames could only occur in engines with leaking fluids, which he said was very rare. Two of the complaints involved leaking fuel injectors and the other involved leaks coming from a crack in the turbocharger shaft.

The automaker will have dealers upgrade software for the powertrain control module, which will power down the engine under higher-than-expected temperatures in the diesel particulate filter. Similar software updates will take place at the Louisville, Ky., plant where the trucks are built.

Jarvis said the stop sale order should only last a few days as dealers reprogram the software. Owners of the remaining 8,400 trucks will be notified about the recall in early April and will be able to have the software upgrade at no charge.

In a separate action, fewer than 10,000 of the trucks will have the battery cable rerouted to avoid chafing against a shield in the engine compartment that prevents water and mud from getting into the engine.

Ford said the recall does not affect gasoline-powered pickups or those with 6.0-liter or 7.3-liter diesel engines.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Pfft c'mon, CHICKS DIG flames from the tailpipe!! 
On a more serious note, seems to be only a small problem associated with a device forced upon them by the environuts. 
Looking at the numbers, I don't think the new age (ford and dodge) trucks are cost effective with the diesels anymore. I have yet to see what GM does to meet '07 EPA.

-Mike


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

The New Dodges (6.7) are having problems too with cam bearings, injectors....I will still only buy a FORD! and they have the best looking 08s period..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

M&M Services;386102 said:


> The New Dodges (6.7) are having problems too with cam bearings, injectors....I will still only buy a FORD! and they have the best looking 08s period..


Any more info on this?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I got it off of a diesel website so I ma just going by what I have read, and heard.
"I AM NOT TRYING TO START A BRAND BASHING WAR. Dont turn this thread into one. I was talking to a buddy of mine who works for chrysler. FROM WHAT HE HAS BEEN HEARING, from other shops, the new cummins have been having cam bearing failures. I asked why, he said again from what he hears, its because possibly the longer stroke bore, but they are not real sure at this point. I know its could all be a rumor, certainly hear say. "

Could be a rumor, no way to verify this but A friend of my dads works at a chrysler dealer by us and said the injectors have been an issue so far...I'm sure if this is LEGIT then we will be hearing about it more and more...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The big Three better watch out! Toyota's sneaking up on the "Daily Driver & Barely ever hauls anything" end of the pickup market. These people don't care about towing / hauling weight or axle capacity. They care that the truck hardly ever sees a service bay!


----------

